# Bunny Cage for Pigeons?



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Some bunny owners build their own cages using a set of self assembly shelving cubes called "Neat Idea Cubes". http://princessblackie.homestead.com/
I wonder if they could be constructed into indoor pigeon cages too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Prizm said:


> Some bunny owners build their own cages using a set of self assembly shelving cubes called "Neat Idea Cubes". http://princessblackie.homestead.com/
> I wonder if they could be constructed into indoor pigeon cages too.


Very cool idea!! I don't see why you couldn't use them. You go ahead and test it out and send us all pictures...........then everyone here will be building one!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a good idea, Prizm! Thanks for posting. I've seen NIC rabbit houses by the dozens on my rabbit lists and never even though about using them for bird housing.

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Great idea!
Office Max, Walmart and Target have something similar if I read correctly.
I need them. Like 2 weeks ago. LOL!

Plus you can take them apart and store them when not needed.

Cindy and Shi if your out and about shopping and notice them could you let me know? I will do the same.


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

> Lovebirds said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool idea!! I don't see why you couldn't use them. You go ahead and test it out and send us all pictures...........then everyone here will be building one!!
> ...


Glad you like the idea! I can't tackle the project right now, but I'm glad the idea might fly past the planning stage...For the cage bottom, perhaps the whole thing could be set in a wooden drawer filled with sand or litter. Terry, I originally heard of the NIC condos because I also own two rabbits! (You too have bunnies, I take it?)


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I use dog crates for my pigeons and rabbits. Works well with some simple modifications. now i have few pigeons so most of my stuff are in storage.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Prizm said:


> Terry, I originally heard of the NIC condos because I also own two rabbits! (You too have bunnies, I take it?)


Yes, I currently have 5 rabbits.

Terry


----------

